# First exposure to furry?



## Kiburi (May 14, 2016)

What was the first time you were exposed to something furry that you liked? Whether it be tv, games, movies, etc.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 14, 2016)

Hmm...the first time I learned about the fandom, I was about 14. But once I knew, I could go back to all the looney tunes i've watched as a kid, bugs bunny is a beast~


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

Animaniacs or something, I don't know. I more or less randomly stumbled upon this fandom via this forum.


----------



## Somnium (May 14, 2016)

About 9 months ago I saw some murrsuiters on the top weirdest fetishes list and I thought they were kinda kinky


----------



## Mercuss (May 14, 2016)

My first POSITIVE exposure was a BLFC fursuit dance video.


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2016)

Danger Mouse is the first I can remember.

And lol, the kid sitting next to me started looking _mad uneasy_ once he saw the page, and is now covering his face x3


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 14, 2016)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2, I guess.  My confusion with Tails' gender at the time is still very relevant.


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog 2, I guess.  My confusion with Tails' gender at the time is still very relevant.



Did you miss the massively huge amount of porn of him? :V


----------



## Yukkie (May 14, 2016)

Including movies I loved as a kid, probs Lady and the Tramp, or Fox and the Hound. ' -';;

But what actually got me into furry stuff was Allosaurex on tumblr.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 14, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Did you miss the massively huge amount of porn of him? :V


Definitely not skipping over that; I was very involved.  This was just my first and most innocent exposure to anything furries can slap their certificate of yiff on.
Wasn't there a recent Tails explosion?


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Wasn't there a recent Tails explosion?


When is Tails not exploding?


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 14, 2016)

Wither said:


> When is Tails not exploding?


True, but it definitely fluctuates.  I think it was Shadman who started a femboy Tails trend if my e621 lurking skills are correct.


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2016)

I think the first character I ever realized I had a crush on was Rocko x3

I noticed this at a sitter's house at an early age and immediately ran into the bathroom. Looking back at it too, I bet I know why it took so long and is relevant. My father was extremely homophobic and being raised that way, I was too. One of my good friends Corey and I would have "sleepover" nights and before not too long we were jerking each other off. This was back when I was 7-10 years old(???) I'm guessing. It wasn't very sexually charged, not to any great extent anyway. It was the first time I ever managed to cum though x3

I had refused to take it any further and the only other such an er... "incidence" I had was with another friend Jay when he spread his legs for me piss drunk in his basement when his parents were gone. I couldn't quite get that to work lol, but it was flattering no less. So, at that point I was vaguely interested, but not to any great extent in either girls or guys. Later on in my middle teens I had thoughts about younger boys, but this obviously didn't make a whole lot of sense so I chalked it up to thoughts and nothing more. At my own age, I'm attracted more to girls. Once the greater gap became a lot less creepy, I started dating younger guys and got hooked.

So, from a really young age all through High School I used furry art as a proxy that was less morally reprehensible than CP.



Wither said:


> When is Tails not exploding?



The answer is: *cock vore* :V

That will always be the appropriate answer to these questions.


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> True, but it definitely fluctuates.  I think it was Shadman who started a femboy Tails trend if my e621 lurking skills are correct.


Your knowledge on Tails porn far surpasses mine. Does that make me look bad, or you look bad? 
I'll assume me. I always approve of porn knowledge.



Ricky said:


> *cock vore* :V.


I take it back, I do not approve of this knowledge. Stahp. _Stahp it_.

(Rocko is amazing, by the way <3)


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2016)

Wither said:


> Your knowledge on Tails porn far surpasses mine. Does that make me look bad, or you look bad?



My friend Icono worked under the premise it's the best way to tell if someone's a pervert.

I always operated under the assumption he's fucking hawt, and even 4 is 28 years old in fox years :V

In the Scratch and Grounder cartoons he was drawn to look way younger and too awkward to ever think of this way.



Wither said:


> I take it back, I do not approve of this knowledge. Stahp. _Stahp it_.



HAH! That's why it is the universal answer. Please try and spread it around so you can corrupt even more people.

Do you see how furry is actually a giant pyramid scheme? :V



Wither said:


> Rocko is amazing, by the way <3



YES! Not only was the character hawt, but the story-lines generally kicked ass and I'm a fan of satire in general.

P.S. And ooohhh... I could show you much, much worse. I'd probably enjoy it at the same time x3


----------



## Wither (May 14, 2016)

Ricky said:


> P.S. And ooohhh... I could show you much, much worse. I'd probably enjoy it at the same time x3


You act like I'm innocent. I've seen some shit. You've seen some shit. I think it's best to keep it to ourselves :u


----------



## Ricky (May 14, 2016)

Wither said:


> You act like I'm innocent. I've seen some shit. You've seen some shit. I think it's best to keep it to ourselves :u



... _Together_? :V

I love atrocity tourism, I didn't know how to take that though x3


----------



## Atelier (May 15, 2016)

I stumbled upon Dracovar's Grovyle porn and it set a precedent that I have only had the opportunity to expound upon. It'd be impressive if it wasn't so very sad.


----------



## TodoxasRogue69 (May 15, 2016)

Animated Disney movies i watched when i was kid. then when i was a teenager i looked up some fan art from some of my favorite animated shows, then BOOM! I discovered furry's.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 15, 2016)

My first exposure to furry is when I was on the hunt for Bigfoot and got bitten by him. I have had an affinity for all things furfag ever since.


----------



## Notkastar (May 15, 2016)

Of all things,
My First piece of the fandom came from these comics 







And from that point on I just knew I had to be apart of this ~ u ~


----------



## Multoran (May 15, 2016)

A furry exposed them self to me when I was 4 years old.  I thought he was dressed as a bear, but I didn't see what was under his trench coat.  Because nothing _was _under his trench coat.  What he showed me was so...  Other worldly.  It was so saggy, and hairy.  I thought it was a demon crawling out of the pits of hell to claim my soul for all eternity.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 15, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Of all things,
> My First piece of the fandom came from these comics
> 
> 
> ...



Fatigue <3


----------



## Notkastar (May 15, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> Fatigue <3


More of a Sheen person myself 
(╹◡◠)~✩


----------



## Cougar_Vee (May 15, 2016)

I don't even know how I got started, I'm certain it was in the early to mid 90's when I first played "Bubsy: In Claws Encountered of the Furred Kind"


----------



## Kiburi (May 15, 2016)

Well this just got interesting...


----------



## Kiburi (May 15, 2016)

Also, bedfellows. kewl


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

Kiburi said:


> What was the first time you were exposed to something furry that you liked?



Well, my first FWA I met another boy and we were alone in the room together ... >.>


----------



## Kiburi (May 15, 2016)

and then it got spicy


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2016)

Kiburi said:


> and then it got spicy



... needless to say ;3

I didn't even think it was legal at the time, but turns out age of consent in GA is 16 >:3

(that was when I was... 23?? - I'm guessing)


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 16, 2016)

Kiburi said:


> What was the first time you were exposed to something furry that you liked? Whether it be tv, games, movies, etc.


Not sure if it counts, but Spyro got me into the concept of anthropomorphic creatures.

My first exposure to the actual fandom was seeing a picture of Lucario getting banged, guy on guy (I was 12 at the time I saw that!) Yeah, that sure left an impression......


----------



## bubblymaika (May 17, 2016)

Deviantart. Self-explanatory.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 17, 2016)

I was in middle school in 2004 and I discovered Christy Grandjean art. (Goldenwolf) Then Jaime Sidor, Synnabar, Khoyt, Dark Natasha, etc. I started to teach myself to draw like that because I had ALWAYS felt an affinity for being an animal/like an animal so drawing anthropomorphic creatures was exactly what I needed. I discovered the furry fandom later on in life and had that grand "AHA!" moment when I realized what I was.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 17, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Not sure if it counts, but Spyro got me into the concept of anthropomorphic creatures.
> 
> My first exposure to the actual fandom was seeing a picture of Lucario getting banged, guy on guy (I was 12 at the time I saw that!) Yeah, that sure left an impression......


Crash Bandicoot, yo. Ripper roo was my man.


----------



## SodaBubbles (May 17, 2016)

My first exposure to furry as afandom was probably in 2000. But furry/anthro stuff would have had to have been Disney movies and the like as a kid in the 80s.


----------



## Zipline (May 17, 2016)

The first real furry thing i saw was on youtube in a recommended video to something completely unrelated. It was just a compilation of plain furry art. The first real life furry i saw was at my first anime convention, there was a group of them in suit, strutting around having fun. Was too shy to talk to them.


----------



## Harbinger (May 17, 2016)

I was at a party when i gave into peer pressure and injected 5 whole yiffs into my arm.


----------



## LabyrinthMaster (May 17, 2016)

My first encounter of furries was on YouTube. I don't know why, but YouTube felt the need to recommend a fursuit parade video.
I watched it at 4 in the morning and was really weirded out. Like I remember thinking "How does this exist? xD".
I didn't become a furry then, but only a year later when a friend named Lupi introduced me to the concept of anthropomorphism.


----------



## BeyondBlitz (May 17, 2016)

Saw some fursuiters in public when I was 11 or 12, asked them what they were and immediately thought "This is for me".


----------



## homie (May 17, 2016)

My mother had a co-worker who was a furry back in like 2007 or so. She came home complaining because she thought it was weird; I asked what a furry was and she explained her perception of them to me. (Not that bad either. She only said something along the lines of "she dresses up like an animal because she wants to be one") I bashed furries with her for a couple minutes all the while thinking "but that seems fun". 

Now, nearly ten years later, I have been entirely consumed by the fandom and my mother is generally accepting of it.


----------



## Spatel (May 17, 2016)

Kiburi said:


> What was the first time you were exposed to something furry that you liked? Whether it be tv, games, movies, etc.



Believe it or not, my first exposure to the furry fandom was an "Awful link of the Day" on somethingawful. While the individuals on the site linked were fairly stupid and I didn't want to associate with them... in the back of my mind I admitted to myself I found the whole idea behind furries really compelling. It was the itch that never went away...


----------



## Iracuse (May 17, 2016)

Accidentally running into transformation art when I was like 7. I hated furries for a while to try and fit in with the dipshit crowd on the internet before starting to come around to the idea, didn't really start to like furries until I was 14, when I realized the community is actually fairly decent. Most of the time.


----------



## Oohprian (May 17, 2016)

I found out about furvilla.


----------



## TJwolf123 (May 18, 2016)

Geez, I think I first found out about furries when I was just going through Google or YouTube. It's been a long time though, so it's vague.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 18, 2016)

The very first "furry" thing I ever experienced and enjoyed? Wooh boy, we could go back to old cartoons from before I can even talk. I guess the farthest back that I can remember is The Lion King. Kinda cliche tbh lol.


----------



## euthanizedCanine (May 18, 2016)

The first time I was exposed to anything even remotely furry, was this cartoon that I saw back in Cuba when I was 6.
"Dartacan y Los Tres Mosqueperros" but in English it was titled "Dogtanian and the Three Muskehounds"


Spoiler












I watched Pokemon and Digimon but..
Once I got to the U.S. was when I actually discovered furries and the community + art.
Prior to that, I just thought I was oddly obsessed with cartoons and that I wasn't growing up right.
OOPS.


----------



## Wither (May 18, 2016)

I thought long and hard on this (no I didn't)  and I have realized that it was Pokemon.
I wanted to masturbate to a Sandshrew.


----------



## furrykid31o0 (May 18, 2016)

A few years ago I saw some youtube video on Animanicas Minerva mink and saw in the comments "and that's where furries come from" so I looked it up. Bam that's how I found the fandom but I did become one until this year.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 19, 2016)

I saw a kitty once

I looked at it in all it's furry glory and said "Kitty....what is your wisdom?"

and the kitty looked up at me and said

"Dude you gotta stop smoking so much weed man that shit's not healthy, I mean srsly dude your talking to a cat wtf"

and so I looked at kitty......and said "the game"


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 21, 2016)

Warhammer Fantasy's Lizardmen, about a decade ago. Several Google searches and a fascination for the biblical Leviathan later, I somehow managed to stumble onto TransFur and FurAffinity as a teenaged lurker.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 21, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Warhammer Fantasy's Lizardmen, about a decade ago. Several Google searches and a fascination for the biblical Leviathan later, I somehow managed to stumble onto TransFur and FurAffinity as a teenaged lurker.



what is Transfur?


----------



## spiderwolves (May 22, 2016)

I was 4 years old, obsessed with the Redwall series even though I was pretty young to be trying to read them, my older sister showed me some neat fan art on Yerf. I loved browsing Yerf so much as a little kid.


----------



## NplusD (May 22, 2016)

When I helped tailor someone's fursuit was my first exposure to that stuff.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 22, 2016)

Elohiim_Koshiiri said:


> what is Transfur?


TransFur is a transformation fan site that's barely keeping afloat these days.


----------



## Elohiim_Koshiiri (May 22, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> TransFur is a transformation fan site that's barely keeping afloat these days.



ahhh, ty


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

furrykid31o0 said:


> A few years ago I saw some youtube video on Animanicas Minerva mink and saw in the comments "and that's where furries come from" so I looked it up. Bam that's how I found the fandom but I did become one until this year.


I believe it was Animalympics and Cleo on Heathcliff who began the furry fandom


----------



## Storok (Nov 30, 2016)

I was exposed to Furadiation too long so I got Furreh-Cancer


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 30, 2016)

Skyrim.


----------



## Ojikori (Dec 4, 2016)

Hmmm I'd say anime which led along the track to discovering what Anthropomorphic was. At the time my Xbox live tag was An Anthro Fox cause I always loved foxes and such and well...that led to meeting more furries which well the rest is history. Always did look into odd things when I was younger. Don't regret it what so ever.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2016)

Porn site. When I was 13. And boy was it hot.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 4, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> And boy was it hot.


----------



## Royn (Dec 4, 2016)

Disneyland, 1978.  Pluto gave me a huge warm unwarranted hug, and I totally dug it.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 4, 2016)

Royn said:


> Disneyland, 1978.  Pluto gave me a huge warm unwarranted hug, and I totally dug it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


:3


----------



## Jarren (Dec 4, 2016)

The Morrowind modding community, back in 7th/8th grade.
I wonder if Bethesda knows how responsible their creations are for pulling people into the fandom?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 4, 2016)

IHE (I Hate Everything) youtuber. He said he didn't understand it so I looked into it. Like I had said before, I was horrified and intrigued at the same time, and that's how I knew it would be good.

Fun fact, I wasn't always a fly, my first "fursona" was a cat. And then I changed it because it felt conventional and sloppy.


----------



## ariamis (Dec 4, 2016)

looking up renamon on the internet when i was younger. bad idea..... very very bad idea.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 4, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> IHE (I Hate Everything) youtuber. He said he didn't understand it so I looked into it. Like I had said before, I was horrified and intrigued at the same time, and that's how I knew it would be good.



Hey! I found out about furries the same way!  Then I also did some research and ended up on wikifur.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 5, 2016)

Jarren said:


> The Morrowind modding community, back in 7th/8th grade.
> I wonder if Bethesda knows how responsible their creations are for pulling people into the fandom?


I'd say a similar thing regarding Games Workshop and their three animal-themed Warhammer fantasy factions (Lizardmen, Beastmen of Chaos, and those filthy Skaven vermin... *hisssss*).


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey! Don't be mean to skavens , they are the cutest!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Dec 5, 2016)

Sarachaga said:


> Hey! Don't be mean to skavens , they are the cutest!


...You better be high on warp dust, because there's nothing "cute" about a race of flea-ridden xenophobes with chronic backstabbing disorder, not to mention an omnicidal addiction to warpstone that led to them trying to blow up a moon just to get their fix.

Plus, I'm here because of Aztec dinosaurs that happen to be ancient astronauts. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 5, 2016)

Warp dust, not even once. 

Imo, when it comes to lizardmen Skinks and Slaans are cool, but I don't really like Saurus. Also I kinda like how they are born.


----------



## Mr.Evergreen (Dec 5, 2016)

Good question. 
I think the first furry stuff stumbled to me on the internet, when I searched for animal roleplay. There I've found an old and inactive furry forum. There was this one person who invited me into the fandom but we've lost contact. Maybe we'll see us again one day.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 6, 2016)

My first exposure to furry characters was  Disney's robin hood followed by Lion King when I was 6 or so. Then came the Redwall series when I was 12 and that's when I started doing furry art. Wasn't till I was 16 or 17 that I discovered the community.


----------



## Mr.Evergreen (Dec 7, 2016)

Jax Cottontail said:


> My first exposure to furry characters was  Disney's robin hood followed by Lion King when I was 6 or so. Then came the Redwall series when I was 12 and that's when I started doing furry art. Wasn't till I was 16 or 17 that I discovered the community.


Oh, yeah. I totally forgot Disney. Well, then since I was 1 year old I had Lion King toys, watched it several times. Same with Brother bear - a bit later - and Robin Hood. The cat with these boots was my favourite one. XD


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 7, 2016)

Jax Cottontail said:


> My first exposure to furry characters was  Disney's robin hood followed by Lion King when I was 6 or so. Then came the Redwall series when I was 12 and that's when I started doing furry art. Wasn't till I was 16 or 17 that I discovered the community.



OMG REDWALL. That was my FAVORITE book series when I was younger!!!! <3 <3


----------



## Baconbasket (Dec 7, 2016)

Diddy Kong Racing! Lol.

...And also the internet, if you know what I mean.  When I was around 8.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 7, 2016)

Star fox adventures lol it was such a shit game but i liked the art style....that game was such trash


----------



## Baconbasket (Dec 7, 2016)

biscuitfister said:


> Star fox adventures lol it was such a shit game but i liked the art style....that game was such trash



Krystal, tho????


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 7, 2016)

Baconbasket said:


> Krystal, tho????


She was pretty hot and i forgot about the old robin hood by Disney that one was prob my earliest i had a bit of a crush on Maid Marion lol


----------



## zidders (Dec 22, 2016)

My first exposure to a furry was at a Star Trek convention at the Providence, RI Omni-Biltmore hotel in 1991. I had no idea why they were dressed as Usagi Yojimbo or who that even was. It wasn't until much later I learned who they'd been cosplaying. I wish I had a pic of it. Didn't know there was a name for it until I first went online in 2001. The first furry pic I ever saw online was a piece by Doug Winger. Took half an hour to download but boy was it worth it hehe.


----------



## Yarkariolu2 (Dec 22, 2016)

Furcadia, year 2000. At school. Terrible life choice, terrible.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Dec 28, 2016)

i think it was some post on social media of how someone got attacked in a gas station by a fursuiter??? lol, it was obviously fake though. my first positive exposure was when i stumbled across some pictures of fursuiters online!


----------



## Octane_Moss (Dec 29, 2016)

Aisha Clan Clan from Outlaw star.... One of the first cat girls id ever come across.


----------



## Libane (Jan 10, 2017)

First exposure to the furry fandom was in August 2004. I was searching for dragons randomly and stumbled upon VCLart. Needless to say, that was my personal big bang.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 11, 2017)

I played sly cooper and the thievius raccoonus before knowing about this fandom.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 12, 2017)

12 years old, strange anime, then an ex that constantly wore fur.


----------



## modfox (Jan 12, 2017)

Miles"tails"prower


----------



## Arcturus Maple (Jan 12, 2017)

I wore a tail because I liked it. My aunt (who had only heard of the sexual side of the fandom) asked me if I was a furry. I had never heard of a furry until then. I looked it up after that, found furry art and writing, and discovered that there was a community for people who liked animal-themed art. Shortly afterward I began sitting in furry chats and observing the interactions of the community at large. After around five years of sitting in the shadows and occasionally making my own art and stories, I decided it was time to join a website exclusive to furs: Furaffinity. That is how I became part of the community.


----------



## Iriastar (Jan 13, 2017)

Weretigers were my first exposure to furry. Searching the web for tiger pics, I found quite the... eye-pleasing weretigers and then wanted more and more.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 22, 2017)

When I was 7 I got my first bite of a freshly picked peach. Best thing I ever tasted during that time.


----------



## ivikk (Jan 26, 2017)

Not sure what my first exposure was, because I've always been surrounded by rather furry stuff, like cereal mascots,  cartoons etc, but what did get me find the furry fandom were the Sly Cooper series.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 26, 2017)

Somnium said:


> About 9 months ago I saw some murrsuiters on the top weirdest fetishes list and I thought they were kinda kinky


Somnium, my buddy!


----------



## Mary Crook (Jan 28, 2017)

I like furs any kid wears at party.


----------



## ZannyHyperness (Jan 28, 2017)

My first true exposure to furry was the Looney Toons and Mickey Mouse and his friends, but the furry culture as a fandom, would be when I was around 14 I think? When I got really into Sonic again and found out about others who loved the franchise and got into creating original stories and such.


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm not sure when I first came across the concept of a furry, but anthro characters have been with my most of my life it seems. Being a child of the 90s they were everywhere and all over cartoons.


----------



## Aces (Feb 13, 2017)

Yarkariolu2 said:


> Furcadia, year 2000. At school. Terrible life choice, terrible.


More or less, this. It was actually pretty popular at school when I was a wee lass. 
...Man, I think a lot of my class must've had very awkward puberty talks, considering the timing.


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 1, 2017)

I've always liked anthro animal characters, and I think I've always been surrounded by media that contained them
As for the furry fandom I think I knew about them just as early even if I didn't know their formal name...
The first time I came across their normal name was embarrassingly enough, 99redyoshi during one of his let's plays on youtube when I didn't have headphones and listened with speakers. He was defending a friend who was a furry. Tried to keep the audio quiet so only I could hear it, until my brother heard somehow, ran over and told me not to watch him again.
I didn't know what the taboo about furries was at the time but because of how he acted I wasn't sure I wanted to know. So I remained unaware of their dirty undercurrents. But I was still interested and curious, so I eventually found more furry content online and observed the people who liked and didn't like furry content. Mind you, I only did this passively. And I got headphones.
It wasn't until recently that I found what I wanted and went for it. Always been a fan of dragons though they've been missing a few qualities I wanted. That's how I made my fursona.
That's my story.


----------



## Troj (Apr 3, 2017)

Lexington was gay, according to canon!

(God, if there's any show I'd wish they'd reboot, it's Gargoyles.)


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 4, 2017)

My first exposure was by someone I dated back in '12. Needless to say, it was a horrid experience, considering that was also my first exposure to the concept of what a yiffer was. Previous to that, I think SplashKittyArtist's old stuff from like 2010 was the first time I saw the stuff, but it wasn't considered 'furry' despite it involving a cat. I suppose because it was purely Youtube animation sort of stuff. I had a sona back then, though I didn't call it a sona, to represent me that I just considered a mascot for stuff on youtube, too. I guess I was a fur before even knowing what a furry was.


----------



## MM13 (Oct 18, 2022)

Mainly through looking at websites that had transformation scenes from movies and shows.


----------



## Dragon64 (Oct 18, 2022)

I assume this means first exposure to the existence of the furry community. If that is the case then it would either be from hearing someone talk about it in highschool or from an episode of CSI.

If the question is meant to be asking what our first exposure to anything furry is then I'm certain that for most of us it would be from cartoons or seeing a sports mascot


----------



## Green_Brick (Oct 18, 2022)

Low-hanging fruit, but it was Sonic. Of course, I was a little boy at the time, and I had no idea what a furry was, or that even rule34 existed, but when I gold older, I soon found out.

Ignoring Sonic, since that's a super low-hanging fruit, it was Zootopia. Furry stuff aside, it's a really well-done movie! I'm impressed with the amount of detail that they put into ever shot in the movie!


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 19, 2022)

My first exposure to the furry fandom was probably following furry artists on DA and browsing Transfur.
I had binged on Sonic over one summer and started looking at a bunch of fox-related things. But I was primed with an interest in TF long before that.


----------



## Kain (Oct 23, 2022)

Classic Disney and Looney Tunes.  Maybe Hanna-Barbera, too.

The fandom?  I came in via pokeporn.  AGNPH.


----------

